# Backing Plate and Pads



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Was trying to pick aome of these up in the personal sales but with no luck....

Where around Belfast could I pick up a backing plate and some Sonus pads. Just wanting to save on the postage from the traders.....

Thanks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hard to get off DW the nearest will be 3M stuff from a good motor factors that has a body shop section!


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

a good motor factors who stocks meguairs stuff should be able to get megs pads for you.


----------



## verydisco (Jul 17, 2007)

i have some 3m blue pads in stock. very good pad. i find better than sonus das pads which i had myself
£12 for two at my shop


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=51621&highlight=pads


----------

